# How to deactivate the ESP in high speed - Here!



## lwen (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi all:

I just discovered how to disable the ESP/ASR. As you know, when switched the button, it turns on/off. But when the car reaches 70 km/h (45 mph), the car turns on the ESP/ASR automaticaly. So, if you hold the button for 5 seconds, it will disable this function, and will not turn on even in high speed. You will see the warning on display.

Hope can help.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

lwen said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I just discovered how to disable the ESP/ASR. As you know, when switched the button, it turns on/off. But when the car reaches 70 km/h (45 mph), the car turns on the ESP/ASR automaticaly. So, if you hold the button for 5 seconds, it will disable this function, and will not turn on even in high speed. You will see the warning on display.
> 
> Hope can help.


It's almost correct :wink: However when you just push the ESP/ASR button once, it only turns the ASR off and not the ESP(and it will automatically turn the ASR on again after reaching a certain speed OR after losing traction).

When holding the button down for 5 secs, the ESP and ASR are turned (almost) completely off. However if you then drift the car AND touch the brake whilst drifting, the ESP/ASR will be turned on to correct the drift - and then automatically turn off again as soon as the drift has been corrected.


----------



## pride355 (Jun 24, 2008)

Arne said:


> lwen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all:
> ...


Not only if you brake but also if you lift off the throttle or if you oversteer a little more, the ESP activates again. I still haven't found any way to completaly shut the system as you can do in M series BMW or Porsches.


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

When I got my TT the dealer advised me to never really turn the ESP off..... what does the ESP do exactly and especiallly what is the difference when it's switched off?? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It allows to to hear what other people are thinking.  
Its great for chatting up women.

http://www.bosch-esperience.co.uk/uk/la ... _work.html


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

okay stupid question...

What is the difference between ASR (and what does it stand for?) and ESP (Electronic stability ?)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

For today's typical high-torque engines, a form of wheelslip regulation or traction control (ASR) can increase both comfort and safety, particularly on surfaces with differing coefficients of friction or on slippery roads. It makes smooth starts and acceleration possible through all speed ranges without wheel-spin or fishtailing.

ASR only operates in conjunction with the electronic accelerator (E gas) and uses components of the anti-lock braking system (ABS). If one wheel suddenly begins to rotate faster than the others (slip), ASR intervenes in the engine management system and reduces power until the wheel stops spinning.

ASR improves traction and can help the driver maintain control even if the limit of adhesion is inadvertently reached while cornering. In addition, it reduces tire wear. ASR activation, is indicated by a flashing light in the instrument cluster; it works with the electronic differential lock (EDL) and it is also part of the electronic stabilization program (ESP). ASR can be deactivated with the ESP switch.

The electronic differential lock (EDL) permits smooth, comfortable starts on road surfaces that do not have a uniform coefficient of friction. If a wheel starts to spin, EDL brakes it as necessary so that power is transmitted to the wheel with the better traction. EDL reduces tire wear and works up to about 40 km/h (quattro® : up to about 80 km/h). EDL is part of the electronic stabilization program (ESP) and the traction control (ASR) .

The electronic stabilisation program (ESP) makes the vehicle easier to control in handling situations close to the limit It reduces the danger of swerving and thus improves directional stability. ESP identifies the car's intended direction and response. It applies the brakes on individual wheels, thereby generating one-sided forces that help to keep the car moving in the desired direction. The program uses the anti-lock braking system (ABS), electronic brake-force distribution (EBD), the electronic differential lock (EDL) and the traction control (ASR) system, and is permanently active.

The latest version, ESP 8.0 also offers a dry brake function: in adverse weather conditions, the system wipes water off the brake discs at regular intervals by applying the brake pads. This process goes unnoticed by the driver and reduces the stopping distance in wet weather compared with conventional brake systems.

Note:
ESP cannot override a car's physical limits. If a driver pushes the possibilities of the car's chassis and ESP too far, ESP cannot prevent an accident.

Tomorrows lesson - Women,


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha.. Thanks Tosh!

I was aware of the ESP part, but had no idea about the ASR.. im just a simple Australian Hick :lol:

And it makes sense, i always thought the car pulled almost twice as hard from take off with ASR and ESP switched off 
*not using the launch control function*

Cheers!


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Of course with Quattro, the ASR doesn't kick in very often (if at all) as you've got far more grip from the four wheels driving instead of two...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Tomorrows lesson - Women,


Subscribing!! 

On a side note. Is the ESP connected at all with the Mag Ride? I installed coilovers on the TT equipped with Mag Ride. Of course, Mag Ride is no longer functioning and a warning light shows on the dash. However, now when I try to disactivate ESP, it turns off when I push the button down, but turns back on when the button pops back up. Has anyone else who has installed coilovers on a mag ride car experienced this?


----------



## wkhkelvin (May 27, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> The electronic differential lock (EDL) permits smooth, comfortable starts on road surfaces that do not have a uniform coefficient of friction. If a wheel starts to spin, EDL brakes it as necessary so that power is transmitted to the wheel with the better traction. EDL reduces tire wear and works up to about 40 km/h (quattro® : up to about 80 km/h). EDL is part of the electronic stabilization program (ESP) and the traction control (ASR) .
> 
> The electronic stabilisation program (ESP) makes the vehicle easier to control in handling situations close to the limit It reduces the danger of swerving and thus improves directional stability. ESP identifies the car's intended direction and response. It applies the brakes on individual wheels, thereby generating one-sided forces that help to keep the car moving in the desired direction. The program uses the anti-lock braking system (ABS), electronic brake-force distribution (EBD), the electronic differential lock (EDL) and the traction control (ASR) system, and is permanently active.


So if I have a rear differential replaced by a LSD then the ESP will act funny because it may try to activate the EDL but it's not there?
Does any expert here knows which company made a rear LSD for the TTS? (quaife?) any part # will help.


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> It allows to to hear what other people are thinking.
> Its great for chatting up women.
> 
> http://www.bosch-esperience.co.uk/uk/la ... _work.html


LOL!! :lol: Hey thanks thats really helpful..... think I will keep the ESP on as I'm not into wheelspinning or tearing up the chassis!!


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Apologies for bumping this thread but I'm trying to understand the characteristics of traction control and under what situations it plays a role. I've just come back from a quick sprint in my TT TDI-Q. I pushed the car a bit to see how it would behave in a couple of different situations (Only had it 8 weeks and never driven a 4 wheel drive before).

1. Going round a large open rectangular roundabout which slopes down at one end. I took this at about 45 and when I hit the downward corner I kept a neutral throttle and took the corner smoothly, I felt a slight drift at the back. What system if any would have/should have prevented that? What would have been the likely outcome if I'd taken the corner with greater pace, understeer? Can you drift a four wheel drive car with traction control activated?

2. Same corner, same angle of attack but this time I applied a bit of throttle coming out of the corner. I could feel the wheels lose traction slightly (no light on the dash), shouldn't the traction control reign this in? It still took the corner well and I could feel the back wheels pushing me round the corner.

I'm definately starting to appreciate the limits of the car but I haven't got a feel for when the traction control would/should kick in and exactly what affect it has on the car in certain situations.


----------



## Nrgodzilla (May 5, 2009)

Does the cars acceleration and performance change when ASR/ESP is switched off, is it acutally quicker. The owners manual says switch it off when use launch control (i have the the s-tronic) to use the cars full potential. I ve a TTS.


----------



## djtex (May 6, 2007)

It's quite simple as far as I'm concerned, unless your on snow like we had back in February (when turning off the traction control was the only way to make any progress at all). Your best off leaving the button well alone. That is unless you are a highly skilled driver. As when you try to push your car to the limit, that is the only safety net you have, and without any disrespect to anyone here, I doubt there are that many TT drivers here who really know how to handle a car on the limit. It's quite simple, unless you can tell what the limit is, then it's impossible to know when your you've gone too far, and then it's too late.

I have recently taken my car to the Nurburgring, and have to say that it impressed me massively, particularly how hard it gripped once the tyres were hot. But nonetheless, I did not turn traction or stability off. And it certainly saved me a couple of times. This aside though, I had the most amazing driving experience of my life, something that will live with me forever. So what I'm really getting at, is unless you are a seasoned professional, and really know what your doing, there is little point fiddling with these settings, I has the most incredible time, drove faster than I ever thought I could, but didn't once feel the electronics spoiled my enjoyment. Sure if I was Walter Rohrl or Sabine Schmit, then yes I might want a bit more control. But it's fair to say, that even with plenty more track experience, I'm not sure my abilities will ever stretch far enough, to make it worthwhile running the risk of turning the systems off.

Just my 2 pence worth.


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Just a quick tip from my experience with 4WD cars: when you suddenly release gas, the whole car will drift a little, otherwise from FWD cars, that if you release throttle suddenly only the rear will drift a little.


----------



## lwen (Dec 20, 2008)

Nrgodzilla said:


> Does the cars acceleration and performance change when ASR/ESP is switched off, is it acutally quicker. The owners manual says switch it off when use launch control (i have the the s-tronic) to use the cars full potential. I ve a TTS.


Well, when I turns off the ASR/ESP, I feel a better performance, but maybe psychologically.

Lee


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

If you are going to drive a little hard on the track, then you should turn off the ESP/ASR.

Reason is that the brakes will work hard enough and get very warm from your own braking. If you then drive so hard that the ESP kicks in repetedly, you take a high risk in overheating the brakes with the different consequenses that might have.... :?


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

djtex said:


> It's quite simple as far as I'm concerned, unless your on snow like we had back in February (when turning off the traction control was the only way to make any progress at all). Your best off leaving the button well alone.


Audi actually state for the TT, "TCS OFF improves traction when starting from a stop on loose surfaces (e.g. on snow or sand)"

From my experience I would concur TCS ON makes a bit of a mash from stationary on any poor surface, e.g. grit or just plain wet/slippery.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

In that case I think ASR saved my life twice..... thanks tosh... now i know which electronic system to thank!


----------



## djtex (May 6, 2007)

Arne said:


> If you are going to drive a little hard on the track, then you should turn off the ESP/ASR.
> 
> Reason is that the brakes will work hard enough and get very warm from your own braking. If you then drive so hard that the ESP kicks in repetedly, you take a high risk in overheating the brakes with the different consequenses that might have.... :?


Sorry but this is total gibberish, unless like I said in my previous post you are an absolute expert. And even then, the reason for turning it off has no real bearing on braking performance, it's about the driver having purer control of the car.

My brakes got very hot during my laps, but I had no fade whatsoever, infact I think they improved due to the temp, yeah of course there is a stage when they over-heat. But to suggest that turning off ESP is a way to prevent over-heating, is almost irresponsible in my view. If you start to get fade, it's time to stop and let the car cool down, plain and simple.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

djtex said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to drive a little hard on the track, then you should turn off the ESP/ASR.
> ...


You do have a (small) point here, and this is something that everyone must consider for them self - depending on how skilled you are, and how much "on the edge" you are going to drive.

But you are VERY wrong in saying that this is total gibberish :wink: It is very easy to overheat the brakes with the ESP on if you are driving a bit fast thru corners - specially on a tight and curvy track with few straights. And you do not have to be an "absolute expert" to be able to go that fast. It does require some skill, but if you have some track days experience on your back, it's not very difficult.

Not only will the brakes be engaged before you hit the curves, but they will also be enganged during and out of the curves as soon as you drift a little with ESP on. Specially the standard TT will be proned to this. The TTS allows for a little more drifting before the ESP is engaged, and the quattro will probabely help a little as well - as will the bigger brakes.

But for a standard 2.0T fwd, the brakes are NOT good enough to cope with some fast track day driving, and combined with the ESP on, it's a shure way of risking ruining your disks and to very quickly wear out your brake pads.

However for those who do not drive that fast, and wants to keep a higher level of safty, I do agree that keeping the ESP on can be wise. It all depends on what level you want to drive.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Arne said:


> djtex said:
> 
> 
> > Arne said:
> ...


like u said it all depends on the way u drive...


----------



## pride355 (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone known the technical way to turn off the ESP??
Don't tell me to hold the ESP button for about 5 sec. I know that and it only shuts down the system to an extend


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

pride355 said:


> Has anyone known the technical way to turn off the ESP??
> Don't tell me to hold the ESP button for about 5 sec. I know that and it only shuts down the system to an extend


I would guess it involves pulling fuses. That's how the instructors did it in and RS6 at the Audi Driving Experience...


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

andya said:


> I would guess it involves pulling fuses. That's how the instructors did it in and RS6 at the Audi Driving Experience...


I think that also disables abs.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Arne said:


> djtex said:
> 
> 
> > Arne said:
> ...


Arne is right, and the way he described it makes absolutely sense.
Plus, there is no fun when ESP kicks in at a corner, slowing you down, when u know what u r doing, and u know the limits of your car.
I have a special route, about 10kms, on a windy mountain road, which I know every inch of it.
the lap times I do with ESP on and off are very different. Of course is safer with ESP on, but when u know the road, and what you are doing, and you are 33 years of age, just turn off the damn thing!!


----------

